# Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax



## Landy10 (Aug 1, 2018)

I've just bought a tin of this on a whim to give it a try over the autumn/early winter on a car that is going to remain outside and unused until mid December.
Is it OK to use it on glass, plastic and rubber as well?


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

It's not a great idea to wax your windows/windscreen and I'd avoid getting it on your rubber trim too.

Apart from this it's an excellent product, use it thin and enjoy..


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Landy10 said:


> Is it OK to use it on glass, plastic and rubber as well?


No it'll mark unpainted plastic and rubber, as for glass I can't imagine using a wax on it would be a good idea and it'd get smeary quite quickly.

A dedicated glass sealant would be better.


----------



## Landy10 (Aug 1, 2018)

OK. Thank you both for the advice. I'll avoid everything except the paint. Ta.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Just prepare for blooming which can happen. You’ll not notice until a day or so later. Sorts itself out next wash and dry session. The reasons why are covered elsewhere if you want to search. Needs to be thin and stains your rubbers and plastics like most waxes so avoid contact as advised above.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

its a cracking good wax and a bargain at the price


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

I am so concerned about the blooming of Double Speed Wax, is it avoidable? I know it tends to go away after the next wash but as I don't usually wash the car until after a few weeks following a fresh coat of Dsw it becomes a problem.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

ReyIndividual said:


> I am so concerned about the blooming of Double Speed Wax, is it avoidable? I know it tends to go away after the next wash but as I don't usually wash the car until after a few weeks following a fresh coat of Dsw it becomes a problem.


Don't be concerned - I've used it several times this year on different cars and the only time I had any issue was on 1 bonnet when the temperature was very hot (even though I wasn't in sunlight) - quick spritz with a QD and wipe over - no more issues.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

ReyIndividual said:


> I am so concerned about the blooming of Double Speed Wax, is it avoidable? I know it tends to go away after the next wash but as I don't usually wash the car until after a few weeks following a fresh coat of Dsw it becomes a problem.


What colour is your car?

I had significant blooming on my black Focus last year when I used it but none (noticeable) on my wife's old red i20.


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

I used DSW on my caddy maxi rear window, and its perfectly fine


----------



## SteveMGF (May 29, 2016)

I used DSW today for the first time on a metallic black Jaguar XF. I'd read bout the blooming, so I put it on as thin as I thought possible and let it cure for 5-10 mins as per BH instructions. I'd machined the car before, cleansed with BH cleanser fluid, used cleanser polish and applied DSW. It went on and off okay, but within a few hours I could see blooming starting to appear. Damn it I thought.

Re read the BH how to use guide for DSW and it does mention blooming in certain humid conditions. It had been raining overnight and early morning and gave way to sun to allow me to crack on.....maybe that was a reason, not sure really.

Still, following on for BH instructions I wiped the car down with a tightly wrung out MF cloth and the blooming appears to have gone.

I am yet to see the beading protection or longevity, but was fairly impressed other than the blooming issue. I did the roof without cleanser polish and it seemed to be better than with. I'll know for again.

I'll hold out on a full judgement, but here are a couple of pics of the bonnet after my toil.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

You can try iced water, #albertlow to keep the panel cool it is a top performer a favourite on here when reviews

John Tht.
https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1963757620334490&id=100001008140004&set=gm.1293404644128137


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

I’m glad I’m not the only one on here this has happened to,i thought I’d applied the product wrong at first.I applied a week on sun & noticed the blooming later in the week as I hadn’t used the car.i went for a run out in it sat-sun,when I got back Sunday I gave the car another wash,not that it was needed as it was only covered in dust but it seems to have cured the blooming.I also gave it a quick going over with megs qd after the wash

Andy


----------



## frankc (Aug 30, 2018)

I use Double Speed wax too. Nice product. Do you think it works better with multiple layers built up over days or is a one coat job just as good?

Love the finish on your bonnet. Black cars are the hardest to detail but when you get it right its well worth it. Lovely job. You should be, and no doubt you are, proud of it.


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

iCraig said:


> What colour is your car?
> 
> I had significant blooming on my black Focus last year when I used it but none (noticeable) on my wife's old red i20.


I had blooming on a black car. Has anyone experienced blooming on a silver metallic car?


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

SteveMGF said:


> I used DSW today for the first time on a metallic black Jaguar XF. I'd read bout the blooming, so I put it on as thin as I thought possible and let it cure for 5-10 mins as per BH instructions. I'd machined the car before, cleansed with BH cleanser fluid, used cleanser polish and applied DSW. It went on and off okay, but within a few hours I could see blooming starting to appear. Damn it I thought.
> 
> Re read the BH how to use guide for DSW and it does mention blooming in certain humid conditions. It had been raining overnight and early morning and gave way to sun to allow me to crack on.....maybe that was a reason, not sure really.
> 
> ...


Amazing Dsw performance! Have the bloomings appeared again?


----------



## frankc (Aug 30, 2018)

What exactly is "blooming" ?

A haze or something?


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

frankc said:


> What exactly is "blooming" ?
> 
> A haze or something?


Yeah it's like patches of wax that look like you've not bugged it off that appear after a few days.


----------



## frankc (Aug 30, 2018)

iCraig said:


> Yeah it's like patches of wax that look like you've not bugged it off that appear after a few days.


Bugged it off? I assume thats detail speak for buffet it off.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Oops! I mean buffed but my iPhone autocorrected! :lol:


----------



## frankc (Aug 30, 2018)

Ohhh shows my ignorance. I really did think it was some detailing term I had not heard of!:lol:


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

frankc said:


> I use Double Speed wax too. Nice product. Do you think it works better with multiple layers built up over days or is a one coat job just as good?
> 
> Love the finish on your bonnet. Black cars are the hardest to detail but when you get it right its well worth it. Lovely job. You should be, and no doubt you are, proud of it.


It works better with 2 layers. Anymore than that is overkill. It boosts durability.


----------



## SteveMGF (May 29, 2016)

ReyIndividual said:


> Amazing Dsw performance! Have the bloomings appeared again?


Thanks, I'm pretty pleased with the gloss/shine achieved using DSW. As for the bloom, it hasn't come back as far as I can make out.....looks like a quick damp wipe down did the trick, as per Bilt Hamber's instructions on how to use.


----------



## SteveMGF (May 29, 2016)

frankc said:


> I use Double Speed wax too. Nice product. Do you think it works better with multiple layers built up over days or is a one coat job just as good?
> 
> Love the finish on your bonnet. Black cars are the hardest to detail but when you get it right its well worth it. Lovely job. You should be, and no doubt you are, proud of it.


Cheers mate. I am very pleased. A lot of the hard work was correcting with my DA. Best prep makes for best results, I guess :thumb:


----------



## frankc (Aug 30, 2018)

SteveMGF said:


> ....., as per Bilt Hamber's instructions on how to use.


Excuse my ignorance but what instructions? There are non on the tin and the only videos I found where of other users on YouTube.

*Update.*

Typical of me. I ask a question then answer it myself. After a brief search, yes that I should have done before, I found this https://www.bilthamber.com/double-speed-wax then you just click on the "How to use" button.


----------



## SteveMGF (May 29, 2016)

^^^^ Haha, well done. I was just about to post where to find it you've beat me to it !!

Just for those who cant be bothered clinking on links, copied from the above;



> How To Use
> 
> Thoroughly wash vehicle with hot soapy water, only use salt-free automotive shampoos.
> Do not use wash and wax products. Dry vehicle using chamois leather, or synthetic equivalent.
> ...


----------



## frankc (Aug 30, 2018)

SteveMGF said:


> ^^^^ Haha, well done. I was just about to post where to find it you've beat me to it !!
> 
> Just for those who cant be bothered clinking on links, copied from the above;


Ok here is a question for you. On the instructions its says "Dampen the sponge applicator provided" Now do they mean dampen with water or wax? I assume water because you cannot really _wring out_ wax can you? Or is it a case of bad translation?

It just never occurred to me to wet the sponge first, or did you not notice that bit of the instructions?


----------



## SteveMGF (May 29, 2016)

frankc said:


> Ok here is a question for you. On the instructions its says "Dampen the sponge applicator provided" Now do they mean dampen with water or wax? I assume water because you cannot really _wring out_ wax can you? Or is it a case of bad translation?
> 
> It just never occurred to me to wet the sponge first, or did you not notice that bit of the instructions?


Wet it with water and then wring the applicator out to remove excess moisture. The reason is to help the wax go on easier.....


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

frankc said:


> Ok here is a question for you. On the instructions its says "Dampen the sponge applicator provided" Now do they mean dampen with water or wax? I assume water because you cannot really _wring out_ wax can you? Or is it a case of bad translation?
> 
> It just never occurred to me to wet the sponge first, or did you not notice that bit of the instructions?


Yes, dampen with water - I find if I wet the sponge applicator in water before I start and then ring out, left with a damp applicator and if it starts to dry out whilst using, a quick spritz with water and you're away again


----------

